# Jordan Petersons daughter leaves her husband, rate the new guy shes with



## Amnesia (Oct 18, 2019)

She leaves the father of her child and husband for a muscled bad boy


It also came out shes on like 10 different medications, some for mental health, one for herpes, lmfao at this self help gurus whore daughter










HUSBAND








HER NEW BOYFRIEND


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 18, 2019)

A thot will be a thot


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 18, 2019)

Jordan Peterson has some good ideas it's not all bluepill.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 18, 2019)

Skull theory.


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 18, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> She leaves the father of her child and husband for a muscled bad boy
> 
> 
> It also came out shes on like 10 different medications, some for mental health, one for herpes, lmfao at this self help gurus whore daughter
> ...


Both men ugly, probably some sort of protest to her dad.


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 18, 2019)

how come Norwood doesn't lessen his appeal?


----------



## robtical (Oct 18, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> how come Norwood doesn't lessen his appeal?


Skin clarity. He looks good


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 18, 2019)

Beta provider cuck pheno vs more dominant pheno

Not that either are particularly gl but still theres a clear distinction in the pheno


----------



## OldRooster (Oct 18, 2019)

canadians


----------



## currymax (Oct 18, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Skull theory.


cuckface theory


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 18, 2019)

All you have to ask is which man looks like theyd win in a fight against each other, thats female sexual desire in a nutshell at the most primitive level


----------



## reptiles (Oct 18, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Beta provider cuck pheno vs more dominant pheno
> 
> Not that either are particularly gl but still theres a clear distinction in the pheno





She down graded a nordic pheno for this bald cunt ?


----------



## Stare (Oct 18, 2019)

3,5 PSL, legit ugly nibba
Also he is flexing his non-existent biceps, pathetic DYEL


----------



## currymax (Oct 18, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> All you have to ask is which man looks like theyd win in a fight against each other, thats female sexual desire in a nutshell at the most primitive level



Not really, but if you're talking about the type of girl who has herpes, probably


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 18, 2019)

currymax said:


> Not really, but if you're talking about the type of girl who has herpes, probably


Yeah shes batshit insane which is why im reducing it down to primitive shit cause shes not a normal woman even by 2019 standards of normal foids


----------



## currymax (Oct 18, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah shes batshit insane


yeah, so probably applies


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 18, 2019)

Fucking cringe @ this pathetic subhuman flexing his arms as if that is "him"

"Hey bro, this is me, a flexed biceps, check my biceps in this pic"

I fucking hate this gymcel mentality, jesus fucking christ!


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

Looooooool husband got cucked by a bbc tyrone hahahaha


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 18, 2019)

.

The black dude has a smaller nose than this jewish whore btw


----------



## Dogs (Oct 18, 2019)

Jordan Peterstein doesn't care jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 18, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Jordan Peterstein doesn't care jfl


he's in rehab while daughter thottin around


----------



## xit (Oct 18, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> Jordan Peterson has some good ideas it's not all bluepill.


cope


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 18, 2019)

From the look of her baby I doubt that that guys the father either


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> Jordan Peterson has some good ideas it's not all bluepill.


He's still a snake oil saleman


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 18, 2019)

Cretinous saidfucking kermit voiced dork faggot. Maybe all that Seroquel and steak has rotted his brain


----------



## xit (Oct 18, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Fucking cringe @ this pathetic subhuman flexing his arms as if that is "him"
> 
> "Hey bro, this is me, a flexed biceps, check my biceps in this pic"
> 
> I fucking hate this gymcel mentality, jesus fucking christ!


compensating norwoodcel


----------



## Dogs (Oct 18, 2019)

They both have cuck face but her new one has it worse tbh, but he's bigger tho


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 18, 2019)

Time for JDP to rope tbh. It would be the right thing for him to do.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 18, 2019)

Where are u guys seeing a black dude here?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 18, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Where are u guys seeing a black dude here?



The baby






























kidding, not kidding, maybe kidding


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 18, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Looooooool husband got cucked by a bbc tyrone hahahaha


That guy is arab or something, not black. Arabs have asian cocks.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Oct 18, 2019)

the Peterson whore is actually revolting, scamming people online with bullshit, regardless, she downgraded and now this cuck is gonna raise another mans cum.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> That guy is arab or something, not black. Arabs have asian cocks.


I am an arab and i assure you we arabs don't have an asian cock lol our dick sizes are well above average


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 18, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> 6'4 looksmaxxxer said:
> 
> 
> > Looooooool husband got cucked by a bbc tyrone hahahaha


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 18, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I am an arab and i assure you we arabs don't have an asian cock lol our dick sizes are well above average


Idk about arabs in general, not a dick scientist, but Iraqis atleast have 11cm cock average. Pretty much same as chinese. Can't see how there could be major differences in the gulf.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 18, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/threads/jordan-petersons-daughter.13410
https://incels.is/threads/holy-shit-jordan-peterson-is-a-massive-cuck.113566/


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Time for JDP to rope tbh. It would be the right thing for him to do.


All the shit he's speaking about muh philosophy and shit and his daughter turns out to be a degenerate whore


BigBiceps said:


> Idk about arabs in general, not a dick scientist, but Iraqis atleast have 11cm cock average. Pretty much same as chinese. Can't see how there could be major differences in the gulf.


I am from north africa it differs from country to country plus my bloodline is arab/amazigh so i am half arab


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 18, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> He's still a snake oil saleman


What's the snake oil he is selling?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Oct 18, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Looooooool husband got cucked by a bbc tyrone hahahaha


he's nothing but a beta male dumpster diver


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> What's the snake oil he is selling?


Redpill shit muh hold frame muh be a man


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 18, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Redpill shit muh hold frame muh be a man


There's a lot of truth in what he says you probably haven't read any of his stuff.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> There's a lot of truth in what he says you probably haven't read any of his stuff.


Lol i heard a lot in my naive red pill days total crap the only truth to live by is be gl


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 18, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Lol i heard a lot in my naive red pill days total crap the only truth to live by is be gl


It definitely is not. Jordan himself says you need:

1) family
2) career
3) friends
4) goals

so that if one of them collapses you have something to hold you together. Stop being an edgy teen.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 18, 2019)

https://incels.is/data/avatars/l/2/2637.jpg?1568107703
*Robtical
Incels without hate still can't get a date
-*
JoinedJan 6, 2018Messages16,496
Apr 21, 2019

Add bookmark
#7
"Just clean up your rooms and pay your taxes lads, then you'll get to stick your peepee in a creepy ventriloquist dummy looking bitch."


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 18, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> "Just clean up your rooms and pay your taxes lads, then you'll get to stick your peepee in a creepy ventriloquist dummy looking bitch."


you dont get what's meant by the idea of clean up your room AT ALL.


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 18, 2019)

All women are whores.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> It definitely is not. Jordan himself says you need:
> 
> 1) family
> 2) career
> ...


Dude i agree and shit but he doesn't adress the true problems that men face everyday:their faces. He doesn't dive into the blackpill stuff all he talks about is responsibility and shit yet his daughter is a degenerate whore


----------



## Dogs (Oct 18, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> What's the snake oil he is selling?


Individualism to white people. Ded srs. How long was he in academia and completely complicit in the takeover by the supposed post modernists that he hates? His entire career, until these post modernists that he supposedly hates went off the deep end and are ruining everything that they took over.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> All women are whores.


I agree my friend


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 18, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> It definitely is not. Jordan himself says you need:
> 
> 1) family
> 2) career
> ...


Yeah and I bet her cuck husband followed all that to a tee, did everythng right. Went to college got a good job treated women with respect, groomed and took showers and gets cucked by some muscled bad boy LMFAO



The only advice you need to give young teen men now is do everything in your power to become as physically attractive as possible and never marry


----------



## fukmylyf (Oct 18, 2019)

she is probably the reason he's blackpilled and suicidal.

ALSO ANOTHER WIN FOR BALDCELS
KEEP CRYING


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 18, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Dude i agree and shit but he doesn't adress the true problems that men face everyday:their faces. He doesn't dive into the blackpill stuff all he talks about is responsibility and shit yet his daughter is a degenerate whore


You can say he doesn't know how to navigate today's dating life but that's not same as saying all his ideas are shit which they are not. You've a lot of reading to do.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Individualism to white people. Ded srs. How long was he in academia and completely complicit in the takeover by the supposed post modernists that he hates? His entire career, until this post modernists that he supposedly hates went off the deep end and are ruining everything that they took over.


He's a scam artist in my eyes a bullshit teller who speaks comforting lies "clean your room be responsible and be a man and everything will be okay women love men who take responsibility" total fucking crap


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 18, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Individualism to white people. Ded srs. How long was he in academia and completely complicit in the takeover by the supposed post modernists that he hates? His entire career, until these post modernists that he supposedly hates went off the deep end and are ruining everything that they took over.




Yep, individualism is gnna kill whites. Doesnt matter how enlightened you are white man, doesnt matter how much you dont see color because EVERYONE ELSE DOES SEE IT and acts accordingly for their team



Team up or die


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 18, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> The only advice you need to give young teen men now is do everything in your power to become as physically attractive as possible and never marry


Being attractive isn't gonna do shit for your career unless you're Jeremy meeks. I've seen blondes in CS department not faring much better than ugly conterparts. Jordan's ideas aren't only for teens lmfao. They are better for later in life if you can understand them.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> You can say he doesn't know how to navigate today's dating life but that's not same as saying all his ideas are shit which they are not. You've a lot of reading to do.


Man i am not interested tbh he's a false messiah i know how the dating world works thanks to the black pill i have my financial strategy and business and i have my own convictions i don't need an old fugly guy who's daughter is a whore to tell me what to do "hold frame bro" lol


----------



## Pillarman (Oct 18, 2019)

Wait does anyone consider current guy to be more "dominant looking" ?
Current guy has a face of a literal cuck, elephant tier ears, deformed skull, negatively tilted eyebrows and nct, narrow face, wtf? 0 intimidating features except for hooding


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 18, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> He's a scam artist in my eyes a bullshit teller who speaks comforting lies "clean your room be responsible and be a man and everything will be okay women love men who take responsibility" total fucking crap


No, he literally doesnt' even say everything will be ok. He says "life is suffering". Which I agree with 100%. He doesn't give advice so that you maximize dating success he gives advice for how to live life. Idk where you got the idea that Jordan peterson is teaching you how to get best in the dating world.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> No, he literally doesnt' even say everything will be ok. He says "life is suffering". Which I agree with 100%. He doesn't give advice so that you maximize dating success he gives advice for how to live life. Idk where you got the idea that Jordan peterson is teaching you how to get best in the dating world.


Life is about spreading your genes it isn't a holy pursuit to change the world lol. It's about good looks dopamine rush money and wealth


Pillarman said:


> Wait does anyone consider current guy to be more "dominant looking" ?
> Current guy has a face of a literal cuck, elephant tier ears, deformed skull, negatively tilted eyebrows and nct, narrow face, wtf? 0 intimidating features except for hooding


Could be the height brother but i agree the second guy looks like a down grade facially but hey that bitch is deranged so you can't tell


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 18, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> Wait does anyone consider current guy to be more "dominant looking" ?
> Current guy has a face of a literal cuck, elephant tier ears, deformed skull, negatively tilted eyebrows and nct, narrow face, wtf? 0 intimidating features except for hooding



Darker coloring wider frame more muscles darker thicker eyebrows darker thicker facial hair


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 18, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Life is about spreading your genes it isn't a holy pursuit to change the world lol. It's about good looks dopamine rush money and wealth
> 
> Could be the height brother but i agree the second guy looks like a down grade facially but hey that bitch is deranged so you can't tell


He talks about that too he talks about meaning. How meaningful suffering trumps dopamine rushes. If you think dopamine rushes are the meaning of life then I will have to disagree.
Let's say your mother was really sick would you spend more time with her or partying or banging foids? Is it pleasure or meaning more important.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> Being attractive isn't gonna do shit for your career unless you're Jeremy meeks. I've seen blondes in CS department not faring much better than ugly conterparts. Jordan's ideas aren't only for teens lmfao. They are better for later in life if you can understand them.





shaktipat said:


> He talks about that too he talks about meaning. How meaningful suffering trumps dopamine rushes. If you think dopamine rushes are the meaning of life then I will have to disagree.
> Let's say your mother was really sick would you spend more time with her or partying or banging foids? Is it pleasure or meaning more important.


Of course i'd spend time with my mother jfl i love my family and i value mybfamily before anything i was just exagerating but i believe in living for pleasure and being a man in hardships that's how i live personally


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 18, 2019)

I


6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I agree my friend


its over for many men


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 18, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> many men


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 18, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> The only advice you need to give young teen men now is do everything in your power to become as physically attractive as possible and never marry



Don't you want to have a family bro?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

My man ritalincel you're a funny ass bot


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 18, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Of course i'd spend time with my mother jfl i love my family and i value mybfamily before anything i was just exagerating but i believe in living for pleasure and being a man in hardships that's how i live personally


in that manner everyone lives for pleasure, opinions differ how to get the most pleasure and dopamine rushes isn't the way. How old are you?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Don't you want to have a family bro?


I personally gonna get married with a conservative foid in my late thirties after i fucked as much whores as i can that's my philosophy


shaktipat said:


> in that manner everyone lives for pleasure, opinions differ how to get the most pleasure and dopamine rushes isn't the way. How old are you?


And i've been through a lot and i know what you're talking about there's a lot of suffering in life


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 18, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Don't you want to have a family bro?


Of course not


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 18, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I personally gonna get married with a conservative foid in my late thirties after i fucked as much whores as i can that's my philosophy



  

Not gonna happen bro, you really think a good looking -25yo conservative girl will want to marry a +35yo man? 

It doesn't happen like that, the only thing you'll find are women who did the same thing as you, +30yo rosties who fucked around and then decided to become "conservatives" and will try to make you stick with her so you can help her pay for her children's monthly bills that he had with her previous bf who did the exact same thing as you


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Not gonna happen bro, you really think a good looking -25yo conservative girl will want to marry a +35yo man?
> 
> It doesn't happen like that, the only thing you'll find are women who did the same thing as you, +30yo rosties who fucked around and then decided to become "conservatives" and will try to make you stick with her so you can help her pay for her children's monthly bills that he had with her previous bf who did the exact same thing as you


I live in a muslim country bro not the degenerate west i am gonna slay whores from now (mid 20s) till my late 30s and get married to a virgin 22 year old i am gonna slay abroad and get back to ly country for my virgin wife sometimes u gotta appreciate religious countries


----------



## Titbot (Oct 18, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> She leaves the father of her child and husband for a muscled bad boy
> 
> 
> It also came out shes on like 10 different medications, some for mental health, one for herpes, lmfao at this self help gurus whore daughter
> ...


I though for a second it was Mr. Norwood


----------



## beyourself (Oct 18, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> The only advice you need to give young teen men now is do everything in your power to become as physically attractive as possible and never marry


*and to learn how to break up
*​


----------



## john_cope (Oct 18, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> Jordan Peterson has some good ideas it's not all bluepill.







Somebody needs to man up and take care of her kid
Oops wait thats her husband and she left him LOL


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Oct 18, 2019)

If the faggot neckmaxxed he would still be pumping those SSRI filled walls.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 18, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> She leaves the father of her child and husband for a muscled bad boy
> 
> 
> It also came out shes on like 10 different medications, some for mental health, one for herpes, lmfao at this self help gurus whore daughter
> ...


Both are fags, I facially mog both of them and Im not even good looking. I dont know what voodoo magic the second guy worked to get this bitch on his dick.


----------



## Lumbersexual (Oct 19, 2019)

Ironically, she hasn't put a single rule from his "12 Rules" book into practice. If she had, she wouldn't be such a thot. His book has legit helped me sort myself out for the better, but it's clear she's never even read it.


6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> All the shit he's speaking about muh philosophy and shit and his daughter turns out to be a degenerate whore


He doesn't hold dominion over her. She chose her degenerate life. Maybe if she read 12 Rules and took responsibility for her life, she wouldn't be a raging thot.


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 19, 2019)

Petersons me


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 19, 2019)

New BF is genetic trash masquerading as a high value male. Look at his peanut skull - fucking comical


----------



## AbandonShip (Oct 19, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Idk about arabs in general, not a dick scientist, but Iraqis atleast have 11cm cock average. Pretty much same as chinese. Can't see how there could be major differences in the gulf.


How is that possible? Dick size depends on dht levels. Thats why gooks have small dicks. Arabs on the other hand have high dht levels


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Oct 19, 2019)

HOLY FUCK JUST BE JOHNNY SINS THEORY IS LEGIT HOLY SHIT @Mr_Norwood GTFIN! YOU WERE RIGHT

im literally reconsidering my lifes choices right now


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 19, 2019)

Her husband was better looking


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 19, 2019)

Jfl at Peterson, preaching about relationships and family and kids, where he couldn't even raise his daughter like a normal being(unless she was born fucked in the head then ignore what I've said).




Her husband reminds me of Peterson.
Didn't person said something about not " marrying your parents"


Amnesia said:


> Yeah shes batshit insane which is why im reducing it down to primitive shit cause shes not a normal woman even by 2019 standards of normal foids


How insanse is she?


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Mr_Norwood (Oct 19, 2019)

The husband looks like a cuck "nice guy" loser .

The new guy looks more alpha and will treat her like dirt which is what foids want


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 19, 2019)

eyes said:


> View attachment 140696


----------



## Over (Oct 19, 2019)

Baldcel
Narrow jaw of peace and submission
Beardfraud JFL
Cuck narrow orbitals - prey eyes
Narrow skull

He is subhuman. At least he gymcelled so he doesnt look like complete cuck. Still a cuck. I mog him facially, and I'd gladly facial his gf.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 19, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> She leaves the father of her child and husband for a muscled bad boy
> 
> 
> It also came out shes on like 10 different medications, some for mental health, one for herpes, lmfao at this self help gurus whore daughter
> ...


This is why I've always said 21st century foids are a shitty and sketchy scam.


----------



## Cretinous (Oct 19, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> Ironically, she hasn't put a single rule from his "12 Rules" book into practice. If she had, she wouldn't be such a thot. His book has legit helped me sort myself out for the better, but it's clear she's never even read it.
> 
> He doesn't hold dominion over her. She chose her degenerate life. Maybe if she read 12 Rules and took responsibility for her life, she wouldn't be a raging thot.



of course she hasn't. These people are charlatans and fools, how have you guys not gotten this yet? Peterson is a mentally ill drug addict and an actual IDIOT (i could get into this on a number of topics. He frequently peddles sophistry that sounds good on face value but fall apart under examination, and worse, make him look to be an actual fool) and his daughter is a grifter whore.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 19, 2019)

eyes said:


>


----------



## Truecel14 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 19, 2019)




----------

